# Evenly spaced bars in Guitar Pro 6/Sibelius?



## rthomas (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to make guitar notation where all the bars are the same exact length (rhythmic proportions), no matter what notes are displayed --- similar to how most drum music is displayed. I prefer this style as it helps me understand how long certain parts really are (I started as a drummer, so I'm used to this type of notation). I can't really find out how to achieve this automatically via software; it seems like I have to resize bars myself just to get them all the same length.

In Guitar Pro 6 I see a setting for rhythmic proportions, and I set it all the way to the max and still the bars are not equal length. 

Does anybody know how to achieve this, or what software can do it without too much headache? I just want the width of every measure to be exactly the same, no matter what notes are in there.

Thanks in advance!
Rthomas


----------

